# Halloween Horror Nights at Universal Fast Pass Question??



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

The tickets for this event has gone on sale today. We went last year and had the fast pass. So far it isn't available, does anyone know if they will be this year?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

From the Orlando site; http://www.orlandoinformer.com/universal/hhn-2012-tickets/

mid way down you will see the price guide, but they have not released actual info for this year's express passes yet. Hope this helps


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks BR1MSTON2


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*Fast Pss is the way to go!*



13mummy said:


> The tickets for this event has gone on sale today. We went last year and had the fast pass. So far it isn't available, does anyone know if they will be this year?


The fast pass is definitely the way to go. In and out in one night. Only pay for parking once saves you money.


----------

